# tack room organization



## roseigal (Jul 2, 2012)

hey guys! well my tack rooms a mess  and im in the process of cleaning it. its a small tackroom 9x11 and I have to share it with my dad for fencing/shavings/feed and all my tack. any ideas to help make it more organized? any idea will help, thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you have a lot of Saddles, these are great. We keep a large plastic tub with a top on it on the floor below the rack with misc stuff in it. 

Western English Black 3 Tier Saddle Rack Stand Alone Powered Coated Finish | eBay

This was just an example for reference, not the best price, I cannot remember where we found ours, we have 2, but I think we paid 79.00 each for them.


.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

^ was gonna say "cheaper on horse.com" lol. I almost got one, then opted for the one on wheels. I don't have a tack room, just a small portion of the garage. About 8ft along the wall. Well, and 2 wall racks in the duck house. Lol. But I purchased a black wire shelving unit from Home Depot. It's right next to my saddle cart. I got a few of those plastic drawer dresser things & put them there as well. Makes the shelves look organized. 
It's set up like this:

Winter blankets, extra saddle pads, tank heater

Fencing! I use plastic milk jugs (hole cut in the side) for insulators (sorted by their variety) as well as gate handles, etc. It works great & even though they are tacky looking milk jugs, they MATCH, so it doesn't look bad.

Random things that are used often & stuff I need to sort

2 plastic drawers: grooming supplies & random 

Buckets. Firstaid plastic dresser thing. Boots, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Here ya go  Very simple, and forces me to stay organized because I don't have a lot of space, but sure beats having it all over the garage "wherever it fits"


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

If you have an old dresser they work great! I was about to toss one out when we moved here then though it could go in my tack shed. Its a tall one so doesnt take up much room and I can put lots in it. Helps keep halters, grooming supplies first aid, boots and polos nice and organized.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Peg board with long hooks enable all sorts of things to be hung up. Mine is mounted on 1x2's to keep it off the wall so the hooks can go thro the holes. Everything can be tidy and within sight.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Move your dad's stuff out to the garage and you will have more room for your tack. Don't tell him I told you that either.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

^^^This!!!

Here is a picture of my tack room before I got everything organized. Lucky for me, I have lots of space (12x12), but I also have equipment for 4 horses and 6 saddles to store.










The best space savers /organizers I found are:

Wall mounted cabinet. Not shown in the picture, it we took the old one from our laundry room and use it for lineaments and bandages. It is mounted up high so there is still room for lots of storage (like saddles) under it. You can also buy small plastic baskets for your brushes etc and store them in the cabinet up high.

Ikea 4 bar swinging towel racks for hanging blankets. These cost $16 each and can hold 4 full body blankets each. They are sturdy and work awesome.

Foldable metal saddle racks. Now I have space for side by side racks, but before we built our barn, I had 4 stacked in the garage.

Plastic 4 drawer organizer for brushes and misc loose items.

Rubbermade storage tubs with lids for grain. Mine a the same size, so they stack nicely.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

if you use a dresser, try to get one with actual wood drawers (not the partical board) the wood ones are better. But, what works even better than those... filing cabinets. They hold more weight per drawer, and they're mouse proof  Can often find free too (and pre dented)


----------



## Aramis (Jul 9, 2013)

I am looking for some way to organize the toooo many pairs of horse socks that my wife has for her horse. She rides and then comes back to the barn and tosses them into a pile and I'm sick of looking at the mess. The rest of our barn is very tidy as we have saddle racks, blanket racks, and hooks for bridles and bits as well as a storage bin for medical type stuff and bathing, but I have no idea what to do with all those socks.......every color imaginable and some that have not been invented yet. Help


----------

